# 2015 murano “hopping” while driving??



## DnS1821 (12 mo ago)

I have a 2015 Murano that has the ABS, traction control lights coming on and off intermittently, when they come on the car sometimes makes a warning beep and sometimes the beep randomly happens while driving, the car jerks while driving almost as if hopping down the road. Can someone please help me with this? I scanned the car and got no codes.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

First, make sure your scanner can talk to the ABS system. Most cheap OBD scanners can't, and ABS conditions rarely show up in the ECM or TCM. If the ABS is code-clean, try recalibrating your Steering Angle Sensor, and if that doesn't help, try replacing it. Wheel sensors will pretty much always throw a DTC when they miss teeth, but when the SAS glitches, it can cause the skid actuators to respond without causing a DTC. Like the MAF to the ECM, the ABS has no good cross-check for the SAS and pretty much has to trust that it's operating predictably. So glitches in the SAS disk will confuse the system but often won't generate an error.


----------



## DnS1821 (12 mo ago)

How do you recalibrate the SAS?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

With a scanner that has ABS work support.


----------

